# Gpa



## iroka (Nov 16, 2010)

hello.
who can explain how to calculate the GPA??


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

If you are referring to *G*rade *P*oint *A*verage then here you go:
Calculate Your GPA


----------



## iroka (Nov 16, 2010)

Iron Horse said:


> If you are referring to *G*rade *P*oint *A*verage then here you go:
> Calculate Your GPA


thanks but it don't work.
i am from tunisia have you an idea about calculating the GPA???
thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

iroka said:


> thanks but it don't work.
> i am from tunisia have you an idea about calculating the GPA???
> thanks


Why doesn't it work? For what sort of school program (degree? certificate? etc.) are you trying to calculate a grade point average? 

If you're coming from a system that doesn't assign grades to specific courses, you won't be able to come up with a GPA.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

The school you are applying to will figure out the GPA equivalent. How are you grades in your school system? In the US system a GPA of 4 is a perfect score, so if you got all A s then your GPA would be 4. Then it goes down from there.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Bevdeforges said:


> Why doesn't it work? For what sort of school program (degree? certificate? etc.) are you trying to calculate a grade point average?
> 
> If you're coming from a system that doesn't assign grades to specific courses, you won't be able to come up with a GPA.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Wasnt this chap looking at brain surgery a while ago http://www.expatforum.com/expats/am...g-america/63331-brain-surgeon-university.html ???

Jo xxx


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

jojo said:


> Wasnt this chap looking at brain surgery a while ago http://www.expatforum.com/expats/am...g-america/63331-brain-surgeon-university.html ???
> 
> Jo xxx


Part-time brain surgeon working from home unless memory fails me. WES will translate any transcript/grade into US equivalent.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

jojo said:


> Wasnt this chap looking at brain surgery a while ago http://www.expatforum.com/expats/am...g-america/63331-brain-surgeon-university.html ???
> 
> Jo xxx


I didn't want to mention that in case she changed her mind! (But it's the reason I am reading the US site - the Cyprus site is very boring and real in comparison)


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

jojo said:


> Wasnt this chap looking at brain surgery a while ago http://www.expatforum.com/expats/am...g-america/63331-brain-surgeon-university.html ???
> 
> Jo xxx


I guess the self lobotomy was successful and it's onto gpa's now.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

When you become a brain surgeon you can move to Cyprus. All the politicians here need brain surgery.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

theresoon said:


> When you become a brain surgeon you can move to Cyprus. All the politicians here need brain surgery.


But how many hours a week do they have to work? :confused2:


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Iron Horse said:


> But how many hours a week do they have to work? :confused2:


they hard on bsing us


----------

